

Android Tutorial Blog - sushrutbidwai
http://androidcompetencycenter.com

======
jknupp
Looks like it's abandoned (last post was in October of '09).

~~~
sushrutbidwai
Its not exactly abandoned. We will soon start posting new content there. Been
completely flat out with projects for last 6 months and were short on time.

